# nest boxes



## intrepid7 (Apr 15, 2013)

My 10 week old hens are using the nest boxes for sleep in quarters instead of the step perch. Should I close it off for 6 weeks?


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

That's what I did. Took them a night or two of me putting them on the roost to get into the habit of sleeping on it. I won't open access to the nest boxes till they are almost ready to lay


----------



## intrepid7 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks I will do that. They don't know gotta teach em.


----------

